# Got a new look....



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey guys.....sowwie to waste a thread like this but im so excited about my new haircut i'd thought i share it with everyone on here....

Last weekend i dragged RhomZilla to a Spring Beauty Show in the San Jose Convention center which only comes once a year. There were major upscales product lines like paul mitchell, matrix, aquage, wahl...etc.

okies let get to my point.... they were offering volunteers to model for one of their haircuts and usually they ring up to about 270$ for a hair cut ( yes, 270$) so i volunteered (RhomZilla put my hand down and dragged me away) Have you guys heard of Wahl??? They are a buzzer (clipper) inc. Well they did a clipper cut on me and i was amazed look @ the difference........what you guys think before or after looks better??

Before.......


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Or after........


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Last weekend i dragged RhomZilla to a Spring Beauty Show in the San Jose Convention center which only comes once a year. There were major upscales product lines like paul mitchell, matrix, aquage, wahl...etc.


 thats strange he never mentioned that here on P-Fury
















It looks nice....very nice


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You looked Beautiful the way you were before and Now you gone and did it .....
Dam you are fine Girl. and You got Tattoos Dam







,......Rhom is such a lucky Guy ........

He is gonna hate me :rasp:

Before or after , either way You are way DOPE


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Heres another view.....


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> You looked Beautiful the way you were before and Now you gone and did it .....
> Dam you are fine Girl. and You got Tattoos Dam
> 
> 
> ...


 gee thanx.....hope RhomZilla don't get mad that i posted on here......(runs away)


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah All respects to RZ, But i'd say Number 2 hands Down. He's a Lucky Guy!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Very nice babes!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > You looked Beautiful the way you were before and Now you gone and did it .....
> ...


 No problem ..............anytime









Rhom you lucky devil you


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

damn


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I like the new look. Looks way different from the typical asian look with straight hair and streaked out. And no im not mad that you posted your pics on here, but mad cause I wanted them to cut my hair too, which you denied me the chance!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

#2 but wwwwwwwwwooooooooooowwwwwwwwww







either way

lucky guy :nod:

nice cut there


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow! What a difference! When did you two go? I didnt even notice when I passed by Al's house yesterday, lol. Just like Al said, its not the typical asian straight colored hair. Looks great


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Love the new look...I thought Wahl only made products for men to cut their hair with....they did a great job!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, looks great either way. I like the new look a little better though. Definitely not a waste of a thread.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i wanna see al in corn-rolls...


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I like the new look better


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#2 is way better


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I prefer the longer hair, personally, although you look great either way


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Not to blow your head up, but you probably still look good bald headed.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like both before and after









to be honest your one of those people who could wear a bin bag and still look better than everyone else


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn!







they all look nice







i dont usually like short hair but it looks very nice on you


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

both looks good, but I like the long hair better as well. I see a lot of asians here with the new hair that you have now.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like any look









ether way though you look good


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

You are a beautiful girl, I agree with Xenon no matter what you do you can't hide beauty


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

both look great, but long hair is way better


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you have that asian babydoll look going on, reminds me of a girl i know back home, Juanita.....in fact, you two have the same speech pattern (i've noticed this by the way you write) and probably same behavior and actions....you dont by any chance model for import cars too, do you?

....oh, and you look beautiful...i personally perfer the short hair look, gives way to your facial features :nod:


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Both look really good ... I think the second one looks better :nod:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

my friends gf had her hair like urs before and after. i like her before better. i think ur after is better


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

You're hot either way!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn it.. all this attention!!! Im gonna go get a haircut tomorrow. Ill post before and after pics as well. Tell me which you guys like better


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn it.. all this attention!!! Im gonna go get a haircut tomorrow. Ill post before and after pics as well. Tell me which you guys like better










wooHoooOO YEEEAAAAAH!!!! that's wut im talkin 'bout


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Al you definately have a keeper on your hands.







That's one of the reasons I miss living in the bay area......the place is filled with beautiful, down to earth, women.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn it.. all this attention!!! Im gonna go get a haircut tomorrow. Ill post before and after pics as well. Tell me which you guys like better


 plz dont...i dont want cheryi to get jealous of you.. you will get all the attention and she going to left in the dark w/ a glow stick...

and you know what that going to lead to







...

N
o

d
e
s
s
e
r
t

f
o
r

u

t
o
d
a
y


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> Damn it.. all this attention!!! Im gonna go get a haircut tomorrow. Ill post before and after pics as well. Tell me which you guys like better


lol !!! You shouldn't be worrying about your hair, you should be worrying about the line up of dudes following your girl around









I'm a pic 1 fan, I love long straight hair... but you would look good with no damn hair.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I personally like the longer hair, but you look good in both pics.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

you are very good looking.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

id hit that & then some


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

After







,before not bad either!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

AWWWWWW YEHHHH UMMMM YOU R FINE I WANNA GET DIRTY WITH YOU

SOS RHOM LUCKY BASTURD


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Youre a cutie either way


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> id hit that & then some


 Keep it clean w/ some respect, «P-ß¥të». Your talking about my girl...


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Last weekend i dragged RhomZilla to a Spring Beauty Show in the San Jose Convention center which only comes once a year. There were major upscales product lines like paul mitchell, matrix, aquage, wahl...etc.


 HAHA My mom is a hair stylist and my chick and her were going and wanted me to go also. I kinda had to put my foot down on that one. THey used the "you can get a free hair cut scam". Needless to say it didnt work cuz I have a SHAVED head already.

You got sucked in Al.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > id hit that & then some
> ...


 So would you trade her for a 16" Rhom?????


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

caseydog said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend i dragged RhomZilla to a Spring Beauty Show in the San Jose Convention center which only comes once a year. There were major upscales product lines like paul mitchell, matrix, aquage, wahl...etc.
> ...


 More than suckered!!! We waited in line for 2 hrs to buy bargain beauty products, I was pulling a full load with one of those grandma shopping carts, stains on my shirts from trying to eat a chili dog while pulling the cart.. not one day, but 2 days!!! And this is why I never made a thread about it.









Only thing great I got out of it was a strained neck from looking left and right, checking out all the models and other chicks at the show... discretely.











andymel said:


> So would you trade her for a 16" Rhom?????


Nope.. not after the present she bought me.







And NO.. not beauty supplies or a haircut.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

andymel said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> ...


 oh iam sorry i just saw this good lookin girl and i typed the first thing that came to mind, repect on that soild girl of urs... btw i got a 10" Brandtii :laugh:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

all pics are awesome!









RZ is a very lucky man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > id hit that & then some
> ...


 lucky bastard...


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

WOw i didnt think this thread would last for a good 5 minutes but thanx to all of you guys with the sweet compliments...i thought it was time for a change and to get updated on the new styles....so i juz went for it.

RhomZilla:


> Only thing great I got out of it was a strained neck from looking left and right, checking out all the models and other chicks at the show... discretely.
> 
> Ohhhh Reeaaallllyyyy?????? (pulling your ears and pinching arms)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Ohhhh Reeaaallllyyyy?????? (pulling your ears and pinching arms)


 Awww just like mommys do!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I usually prefer longer hair, but I must admit that your new hair cut looks much better than just hanging straight down. My fiance wanted to get her hair cut shorter, but it's too curly. I told her she'd end up with a fro!!!









Joe


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

cherry, who do ou think is the more dominate one in the relationship :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> cherry, who do ou think is the more dominate one in the relationship :laugh:


 I think Cherrie is ...........................
Rhom........


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

both look great


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > cherry, who do ou think is the more dominate one in the relationship :laugh:
> ...


----------

